# C et C++ > C > Livres >  [Livre] C en action - Solutions et exemples pour les programmeurs en C

## djibril

*C en action
Solutions et exemples pour les programmeurs en C*

**



> C en action rassemble une slection de solutions efficaces aux problmes les plus souvent rencontrs par les programmeurs en C.  la fois source d'ides, moyen d'apprendre C par l'exemple ou de programmer plus vite et plus facilement, cet ouvrage est construit sur le modle : un problme, une solution, une discussion. 
> 
> [Lire la suite]


Avez-vous lu ce livre ou pensez-vous le lire ?Souhaitez-vous ajouter une critique de ce livre sur la page de la rubrique ?Avez-vous un commentaire  faire ?

 ::merci::

----------

